# Karat has her UKC Championship



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

*Whoo Hoo!!!!!!!!!!!*

:cheers2::cheers2::dancing2::dancing2:

:cheers2::cheers2::dancing2::dancing2:

NEED I SAY ANYTHING MORE??????????????????????????


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*CONGRATULATIONS* to you and your Bijou baby UKC Champion!!:clap2::congrats: All good wishes for making your AKC *24 Karat *dreams come true too.:clover: So nice to watch a poodle owner set goals and achieve them. Big hurray for you!!:happy:


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Excellent News. It must feel like quite and accomplishment to finish her at such a young age...because it is. Hope things go well with AKC too.

The two other poodles in her pictures seem to be sporting a artsy type of continental..never seen legs left long like that. Is there a name for this clip? I like Karat's trim.


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Karat is in a true puppy cut. In UKC, we can't spray her up so she flops a bit. The topknot is now around 4-1/2" long. By the time the next show comes locally in Charleston, her topknot should be around 6"long and will probably be sprayed up on end. The two poodles were being put into a conti and did not quite get finished in time to show. In UKC, even though they should be in either a puppy clip, sporting clip, conti or English saddle, the judges oftentimes don't penalize the clip. In this case, I spoke with the judges and they felt Karat simply moved better and had better conformation than these two. They clearly had nicer coats. Reds just don't have the coat of some of the blacks or whites. And Karat is going through coat change right now. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

That is great news, big Congrats! Do you know where Courtland Va. is, there is a UKC show there in February? The White Poodle does have an interesting cut but I kinda like it.


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

VIRGINIA
HAMPTON ROADS KENNEL CLUB
COURTLAND (I) CONF ALT JS WPULL
TEMPORARY LISTINGS AVAILABLE
Feb 22; S1 Melissa Kidd JS; Ruth Teeter GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN; Linda Reece NORTH (except AE) HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Entries 1-2 pm Show 3 pm NLC: Novice Puppy
Feb 22; S2 Linda Reese JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN; Ruth Teeter NORTH (except AE) HERD (except BSD) TERR (except APBT) COMP; Melissa Kidd APBT Entries 1-2 pm Show to follow S1 or at the event committee’s discretion NLC: Novice Puppy
Feb 23; S1 Ann Hearn JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN; Michele Wacob NORTH (except AE) HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP; James Dodds WPULL Wheels Entries 7-8 am Weigh in 9-9:30 am Show 9 am Pull 10 am NLC: Novice Puppy, Total Dog
Feb 23; S2 Michele Wachob JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN; Ann Hearn NORTH (except AE) HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Entries 7-8 am Show to follow S1 or at the event committee’s discretion NLC: Novice Puppy, Total Dog
Feb 24; S1 Mary Happel JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN; Kim Himes NORTH (except AE) HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP; James Dodds WPULL Wheels Entries 7-8 am Weigh in 9-9:30 am Show 9 am Pull 10 am NLC: Novice Puppy, Total Dog
Feb 24; S2 Kim Himes JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN; Mary Happel NORTH (except AE) HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Entries 7-8 am Show to follow S1 or at the event committee’s discretion NLC: Novice Puppy, Total Dog 
DOS $25; JS & NLC $10; PE $20; Weekend PE Special $100 same dog all 6 shows received by February 15, 2013
South Hampton County Fairgrounds, 25376 New Market Rd 23837; Take Route 58 to Franklin, take exit for Armory Drive, go South onto General Thomas Hwy (671), go 1 mile and turn right onto Rose Valley Road (688), at the stop sign, turn left onto Delaware Road (687) and take immediate right onto New Market Road (688 again), go ½ mile and site will be on the left.
Chairperson: Maureen Hauch (540) 786-8337 [email protected] 
Event Secretary: Deb Eib, 12129 Glen Gary Cr, Henrico VA 23233 (804) 360-5744 [email protected]


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Thank You for the info. Another question since I have never entered in a show is "what class does a toy poodle enter in"? I don't know what group they are in.


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

In UKC, they are in the companion group. You can enter in advance and get a discount on the fee or enter at the show ... with registration usually starting 2 hrs before the show and ending 1 hour before the show. If your toy is intact, you would enter regular classes (either male or female). If it is altered, you would enter the corresponding alter classes. I am assuming your toy is not multicolored.

You may show, at under 1 year in puppy clip or sporting clip. Over 1 Year, sporting clip, continental clip or english saddle clip. Most over 1 year show in sporting clip ... that is unless, like Karat, they also show AKC.


----------

